

Best JavaScript / HTML5 game engine? - factorialboy

What would you recommend?
======
ahsanhilal
ImpactJS is really good. Currently using that for side-scrolling games. great
for indie development.

Worked with LimeJS, but it is based on Closure so a bit hard to get used to.
However, it gives great performance on web and mobile.

------
martyman
Playcraft engine (<http://getplaycraft.com>)

Email us info@playcraftlabs.com and we'll get you on the beta.

